# Ivory ornamental (Poecilotheria bara) Blog



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Arrived 23.03.10 with only 7 legs gorgeous little thing!
Moulted 26.04.10
New leg starting to form now!
Just a white stick at the moment!


----------

